# Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4200 steam wand problem



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi All,

My wife likes milky coffees and the steam wand on the Magnifica produces more steam from the top then it does at the tip! I can't see anything wrong with the wand parts and they are clean. Any ideas what to try?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I reckon it will be a leaking steam wand seal.

You will need a part like this, maybe not this exact part, but like this.

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/DeLonghi-Milk-Steam-Frother-Seals-Gasket-Set-/291684325812?hash=item43e9bd99b4

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/DeLonghi-Milk-Steam-Frother-Seals-Gasket-Set-/301748040055?hash=item464195b177


----------

